# Intellij mit Android SDK



## YOES1805 (18. Mrz 2018)

Hallo community,

ich versuche gerade mit Intellij Android apps zu Programmieren. Aber mein IDE sagt das ich keinen SDK habe. Ich habe gegooglet auf der seite von Intellij versucht schlau zu werden nur habe ich es nicht hin bekommen.

Weiß einer wie man Android SDK installiert und mit Intellij nutzt? Ich möchte keine zweite IDE haben für entwicklungen.


----------



## Robat (18. Mrz 2018)

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Dazu gibts doch genug Tutorials im Netz.
Bspw. hier.


----------



## YOES1805 (18. Mrz 2018)

Das was nicht funktioniert ist, das ich auf der Android studio seite keine SDK installation Separat finde. Google soll Android studio und die SDK integriert haben. Auf der seite kann man eine zip runterladen sdk-tools, aber irgendwie kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Da ist keine Installations datei drinne und Intellij erkennt die Zip, und auch wenn ich es Entpacke, nicht als SDK.

Früher ging es. Da konnte man SDK einzeln installieren. Da konnte ich es auch, aber jetz finde ich keinen installer dafür.


----------



## Robat (18. Mrz 2018)

Kannst du dir die SDK nicht von anderen Platformen (heise, chip, ..) holen?


----------



## YOES1805 (18. Mrz 2018)

So hat doch alles funktioniert. für alle die auf der suche nach dem SDK installer sind hier der Link.


----------

